# New Bremont Models! By Timeless Luxury Watches



## Timeless: Now WoS

Timeless Luxury Watches is proud to bring you a look at what you can expect from Bremont this year!
*
Bremont MBIII: * The new MBIII continues Bremont's obsession with aviation watches by adding a GMT model to its popular Martin-Baker collection:


















As you can see, it retains the original MB and MBII's good looks with the knurled barrel and with an emphasis for extreme legibility.

*Terra Nova: *Another new GMT watch, this time one designed for extremely cold environments.


















This watch was worn by polar explorers Ben Saunders and Tarka L'Herpiniere, who walked from the north shore of Ross Island in Antarctica 900 to the South Pole (and another 900 back). The specially oiled movement in the Terra Nova makes it highly resistant to cold. This also marks the first titanium case from Bremont.

*Bremont and Boeing: *Bremont is releasing two collaborations with Boeing, the Boeing Model 1 and the Boeing Model 247. One of the things that will make the new Boeing model special is the use of Boeing airplane materials that have never been used by a watch manufacturer before.


















Above is the Boeing Model 1. It will be available in two exotic materials, the first of which is 467 Stainless Steel, a "double vacuum-melted age-hardenable alloy" developed for the aerospace industry--this steel should offer superior strength, hardness and corrosion resistance. The other material will be Boeing aviation grade Ti-64 titanium.

*Bremont Boeing Model 247: *This is the new chronograph for 2014 and its twin registers (and name) are inspired by the first Boeing twin-engine commercial plane. Like the Model 1, it's available in 465 stainless steel or Boeing aviation-grade titanium.


















Also noteworthy is the use of a screw down crown and screw down pushers and although we don't have a view of the chronometer-grade movement yet, it will have a sapphire caseback.

And as always, you can get these watches, and any other Bremont, at Timeless Luxury Watches.


----------



## Watchstudent

Design wise like them all! As was raised on another thread, I wonder if Bremont would be using a proper GMT movement in the MBII GMT or just adapting the usual one. If I was going to part with whatever they are going to charge for that thing I'd want the quick change hour.


----------



## mattjmcd

An MBIII? You heard it here, first! lol

https://www.watchuseek.com/f444/my-fantasy-bremont-590485.html


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Some new photos:

MBIII photos:










Click this bar to view the original image of 1000x667px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 1000x667px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 1000x667px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 957x599px.




























Click this bar to view the original image of 825x1007px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 1017x1024px.










Boeing Model 1





































Check out that propeller crown guard.



















The movement seems extremely well decorated.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Ok, last bunch of photos....for now:

Boeing Model 247:



























































































Terra Nova:


----------



## darby11

is that actual bronze on the mb3 (so would patina) or just bronze color?


----------



## Steve260

Watchstudent said:


> Design wise like them all! As was raised on another thread, I wonder if Bremont would be using a proper GMT movement in the MBII GMT or just adapting the usual one. If I was going to part with whatever they are going to charge for that thing I'd want the quick change hour.


Absolutely! For approximately $6,000 retail, it MUST have the quick change hour feature for me to buy it. Love the way it looks!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

darby11 said:


> is that actual bronze on the mb3 (so would patina) or just bronze color?


I believe it's some form of aluminum, although the marketing materials actually do list it as bronze. I can only imagine they were talking about the color.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Steve260 said:


> Absolutely! For approximately $6,000 retail, it MUST have the quick change hour feature for me to buy it. Love the way it looks!


I can't say for sure right now because the movement lists "Modified" as one of its features, but I should be able to handle this watch in person fairly soon so I will definitely update you with my findings. If it's not independent, I'll let Bremont know that there is demand for this feature when I meet with them next month.


----------



## Watchstudent

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> I can't say for sure right now because the movement lists "Modified" as one of its features, but I should be able to handle this watch in person fairly soon so I will definitely update you with my findings. If it's not independent, I'll let Bremont know that there is demand for this feature when I meet with them next month.


That would be great if you could get back to us. Got a feeling the movement won't have the function, hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## mattjmcd

The Terra Nova solves the only major problem I had with the S500- the date window surround. Looks much better now. Also, dig the case on the Boeings- drilled lugs!!!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

These are all beautiful. I've always like the S500, but the Terra Nova probably takes the cake now.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

godfather0917 said:


> These are all beautiful. I've always like the S500, but the Terra Nova probably takes the cake now.


Just an update on the new Terra Nova: it'll be limited to 300 pieces and be priced at $5,995.


----------



## Monocrom

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> *Bremont and Boeing: *Bremont is releasing two collaborations with Boeing, the Boeing Model 1 and the Boeing Model 247. One of the things that will make the new Boeing model special is the use of Boeing airplane materials that have never been used by a watch manufacturer before.


Well, I was excited. Looks like a great-looking and less expensive version of a certain Blancpain model. Then I took a look at the bottom pic on the right. Why do otherwise intelligent watch companies (and quite a few knife companies as well) continue to use such downright ridiculously easy to strip screws? Why?!

This is not a rhetorical question. If anyone could gives an educated answer, please do so. I mean.... look at those idiotic screws. Nearly a perfect circle. Even a properly made and sized wrench is going to completely round out those nearly microscopic corners the very first time someone tries to remove the strap. I actually have experience with those types of screws and know the best technique to use. (Push down on the wrench as you VERY slooooowly turn the wrench.) Even with the proper technique, these screws can still easily strip. And now you're screwed.

I just don't get it. Why are these idiotic-design screws so insanely popular in at least two different industries. How could any intelligent person look at such a screw design and honestly say, "Yeah, that's perfect for our quality product."

I love the look of the watch pictured above. I'd buy it in a heart-beat. Except for the fact that those screws are just downright idiotic and ruin the design for me. Hey, just being honest.


----------



## Aquavit

To my surprise I find myslef quite likeing the new Boeing models, but with one big exception - the date window at 4.30 (well it looks more like 4.45 actually) totally ruins it.

I wish more watch companies would just drop the date altogether or, (if you insist) as a more symmetrical solution, fit at 6. It looks particularly bad on the bi-compax chrono and of course that's why it sits at 4.45.

I do like the drilled lugs and the curvy crown guard though!


----------



## MusicPDX

well doggonit... the new ones look really great too. I secretly hoped they'd be ugly to stave off the craving.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Just a heads up on the Terra Nova--it's selling out extremely quickly. You will need to preorder it immediately if you want one.


----------



## Betterthere

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Just a heads up on the Terra Nova--it's selling out extremely quickly. You will need to preorder it immediately if you want one.


price?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

julywest said:


> price?


It's $5,995, priced right in between the other models and the new chronograph.


----------



## darby11

Any ideas on thickness of 247 - same as alt1c? Hoping less


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

darby11 said:


> Any ideas on thickness of 247 - same as alt1c? Hoping less
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Unfortunately they haven't released the thickness of any of the watches to me yet, but I will update the thread as soon as I know.


----------



## 4counters

That MBIII GMT is awesome. Would love to hear details of price, thickness and (as others have already asked) whether this is has a quick change hour feature.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

4counters said:


> That MBIII GMT is awesome. Would love to hear details of price, thickness and (as others have already asked) whether this is has a quick change hour feature.


I can't answer two of those questions yet, but the price will be $5,995 for the MBIII.


----------



## 4counters

Brilliant, thanks. So I'm assuming around $7k in Australia. Any ideas on availability in Oz now we have a Bremont AD in Sydney?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## box handler

Any word yet on the GMT function (quickset vs 2893-style)?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

box handler said:


> Any word yet on the GMT function (quickset vs 2893-style)?


As a consolation while you wait, I found this article on the Martin Baker testing done on these watches very interesting:

How the Bremont MBIII watch is tested by Martin-Baker - Wall Street Journal - WSJ.com

*Edit: *I have just been able to confirm that it will NOT have an independent 12 hour hand. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Jwalker9

Aquavit said:


> To my surprise I find myslef quite likeing the new Boeing models, but with one big exception - the date window at 4.30 (well it looks more like 4.45 actually) totally ruins it.
> 
> I wish more watch companies would just drop the date altogether or, (if you insist) as a more symmetrical solution, fit at 6. It looks particularly bad on the bi-compax chrono and of course that's why it sits at 4.45.
> 
> I do like the drilled lugs and the curvy crown guard though!


I think you'll be happy to know that in the production model, the date window will be relocated to 4:00


----------



## 4counters

If there's no independent hour hand does anyone know how the GMT time will be set independently of the normal time? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchstudent

4counters said:


> If there's no independent hour hand does anyone know how the GMT time will be set independently of the normal time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I believe if you changed the 12 hour hand then the GMT will move as well, but you will be able to change the GMT hand without moving the 12 hour hand. So basically my understanding of how a GMT should work is that when you are home you set both hands to home time and then you move to another time zone you simply move the 12 hour hand to make it tell the time in the new time zone and then the GMT will tell the time at home. This mechanism would be a pain because it would only be easy to change the GMT when you move time zones meaning that the GMT hand would be the main way you could tell the time.

I love the brand and hope to own one when I can afford but asking people to pay $6k for a GMT watch that doesn't have the best functionality does not sit well with me. If you can't do it properly don't do it at all.


----------



## samanator

For me the white 3 hand Boeing is the watch I've been waiting for from Bremont. I already reserved one once I saw all the details on A Blog To Watch. Nearly everything on it is new and I love the Sea3 type (Older RGM watch project) Klingon second hand.

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/bremont-boeing-model-1-watch-hands/


----------



## Steve260

Watchstudent said:


> I believe if you changed the 12 hour hand then the GMT will move as well, but you will be able to change the GMT hand without moving the 12 hour hand. So basically my understanding of how a GMT should work is that when you are home you set both hands to home time and then you move to another time zone you simply move the 12 hour hand to make it tell the time in the new time zone and then the GMT will tell the time at home. This mechanism would be a pain because it would only be easy to change the GMT when you move time zones meaning that the GMT hand would be the main way you could tell the time.
> 
> I love the brand and hope to own one when I can afford but asking people to pay $6k for a GMT watch that doesn't have the best functionality does not sit well with me. If you can't do it properly don't do it at all.


Agreed - I love my Bremont watches and was really looking forward to the MBIII. But, without the independent 12 hour hand, I won't be buying a MBIII- I will stick with my Rolex GMTII. It's a shame Bremont didn't put a proper GMT movement in the MBIII (Rolex, Omega, Breitling, Carl F. Bucherer, Seiko, Ulysse Nardin all have proper GMT movements, and IMHO the MBIII just is not worth $6k without it.)


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Just a little update, Ablogtowatch has gone hands on with both of the new Boeing models:










Bremont Boeing Model 247 Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch










Bremont Boeing Model 1 Watch Hands On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## gmsmith

Greetings all,

Fresh back from Basel where I had a chance to get my hands on each of these. There are some amazing reviews online already, so I won't pretend to do one of those. I will say, these pieces are absolutely stunning in person. We all know the MB line, the MBIII is absolutely awesome. The addition of the bronze barrel (and removing the green barrel on the MBIII only, the MBII will retain the green) is a great change up. 

The Terra Nova - well frankly just amazing. I have not been a huge diver fan in the Bremont world, but I gotta said, I have to have a Terra Nova (both the rubber strap and the titanium bracelet. It is a stunning watch, it will sell out completely, no questions. One of which will be in my watch case. 

The Boeing watches, I was super excited about these given that the only that comes close to my watch geekness is my love of airplanes. The model 247 takes the cake in my opinion....the chrono in black, simply amazing. It will be in my my watch case as well. The Model 1 is nice, I just love the design of the 247. The versions at Basel are not final, there is still some tweaking to be done and the tweaks will make them even better. 

I gotta say, Bremont stole the show for me. I am admitted a bit of a Bremont fan boy, I just love their stuff, but these releases are going to be amazing.


----------



## darby11

gmsmith said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> Fresh back from Basel where I had a chance to get my hands on each of these. There are some amazing reviews online already, so I won't pretend to do one of those. I will say, these pieces are absolutely stunning in person. We all know the MB line, the MBIII is absolutely awesome. The addition of the bronze barrel (and removing the green barrel on the MBIII only, the MBII will retain the green) is a great change up.
> 
> The Terra Nova - well frankly just amazing. I have not been a huge diver fan in the Bremont world, but I gotta said, I have to have a Terra Nova (both the rubber strap and the titanium bracelet. It is a stunning watch, it will sell out completely, no questions. One of which will be in my watch case.
> 
> The Boeing watches, I was super excited about these given that the only that comes close to my watch geekness is my love of airplanes. The model 247 takes the cake in my opinion....the chrono in black, simply amazing. It will be in my my watch case as well. The Model 1 is nice, I just love the design of the 247. The versions at Basel are not final, there is still some tweaking to be done and the tweaks will make them even better.
> 
> I gotta say, Bremont stole the show for me. I am admitted a bit of a Bremont fan boy, I just love their stuff, but these releases are going to be amazing.


Is the bezel on the model 1 / 247 crystal like the supermarines?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gmsmith

darby11 said:


> Is the bezel on the model 1 / 247 crystal like the supermarines?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, I believe I remember being told it was a very thin layer of the same sapphire crystal used as the main watch crystal*.*


----------

